# 1st hand experience? Vehicle Import Permit with different visa..



## catlady22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well winter's winding down and I figure some first-hand reports should be surfacing about how things are playing out for folks who are turning in their TIPs at the border, while heading north.

Over the winter, there has been a lot of discussion as to how things will play out for those who have Temporary Vehicle Import permits, and have had to fly north, and now have different FMMs (or other visas).

Anyone have any first-hand accounts of this yet??


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

catlady22 said:


> Well winter's winding down and I figure some first-hand reports should be surfacing about how things are playing out for folks who are turning in their TIPs at the border, while heading north.
> 
> Over the winter, there has been a lot of discussion as to how things will play out for those who have Temporary Vehicle Import permits, and have had to fly north, and now have different FMMs (or other visas).
> 
> Anyone have any first-hand accounts of this yet??


well i will tell you that in Deci totaled my car outside SLP on 57 after all said and done I filed all the required documents with my local aduana and will keep you informed as to how long it takes to get my money back 300.00 you can see my previous post about the car accident


----------

